# Coke machine smoker need advice



## samaridad (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the smoking habit bad. *( this is what the wife says, told me not everything has to be smoked ) So I want to build a smoker. I have this coke machine it will give me a smoker box 4 ft high by 3 ft wide by 2 1/2 ft *deep. Has anyone done a conversion of this type. I have a heavyduty firebox to mount on the side. Plus a vent stack for the top. My questions are this, it has aluminum inside then foam insulation then another wall of aluminum. This is then covered with the steel outside case. ( please see pictures ) Would this make a good box. *What kind of sealer do I use to close off holes. Since this is food I want to be safe. *(the holes happened when someone broke into machine) stole cokes and money. The machine needs to much in boards to work again. *Compressor and all still works so I will strip them out to build a cool looking and functinal smoker. * Also it has a rubber seal all the way around , do i remove it and install something else ? Any insite *you can offer? Thank you ahead of time. Glad I found you all*

http://s944.photobucket.com/albums/a...1258909506.jpg.


----------



## rpmorey (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know, my fear would be the the melt/burn temp of the foam insulation. You could use it as a curing, cold smoking box to make sausage or other cured meats. Perhaps, smoked cheeses. At cooking temps, I don't think the foam will hold up. It could break down and release chemicals into your food.I am not a chemist but that is my opinion. It would look cool though.


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 26, 2009)

Send us final pics.  Replace the door seal with the same type of sealer as a oven/stove unit.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 26, 2009)

If the refrigeration still works I'd strip the guts out of it & turn it into a kegerator. It's not hard to do. And I can tell you where to get the goodies if you're interested. 

After all, what is better than smoked bbq *AND* beer???


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 26, 2009)

Well this is just my opinion here, but I would think that it may be more trouble than its worth. Meaning, if you were are wanting to build a smoker, you are limited to the basic design of what you have there. Plus, the removal of the foam insulation and any other things that would melt on you, then replacing the insulation. You may  be better off building one from scratch and build it the way  YOU want it and not be limited to the size and space that the coke machine offers. And like the Iceman said, if the refrigeration works, that would make a great kegerator. Maybe take some shots of the  unit opened for us to see, might be easier to offer some points if we can what you have to work with. But if you do build it, it will be an interesting build for sure and you MUST take some pics for us as you go thru the process.


----------



## cheech (Nov 26, 2009)

Love the idea, it would be cool but you would have to go through a fair amount of trouble to get it functional. I would love to see it if you decide to do it. This is one of those times where it might be better to buy than to remodel.


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 26, 2009)

I used the door gasket off a unit like the one you have and thought that the inside was galvanized coated, or has some coating to prevent rust.  If that is the case it can not be used.    

I like to one of a kind idea, and can confirm that you will have more money it it than you think.

Please post a picture of the inside.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 26, 2009)

I would e-mail or call the manufacturer and present your idea to them.  They should be able to answer all your questions regarding materials and/or safety.

Good luck,  John


----------

